# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  А. Айтжанова. Концепция Бога в Ведах и авраамических религиях. 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

А. Айтжанова. Концепция Бога в ведической литературе и авраамических религиях. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVy7...uJnF8l&index=5

----------

